# Pasture weed



## RoosterDo

I dont know what it is but try just mowing it down and whenever it pops up mow it down again eventually the grass will take over and no more weeds! Safer than chemicals.


----------



## apachiedragon

The only sure-fire way to get it gone is to dig it up, roots and all, and dispose of it as soon as you see it growing. But that takes a lot of time and effort. I don't know what it's called, but we are fighting it too. I'm not a fan of chemicals in my pasture because most that kill weeds will kill off the clover too, which I want to keep, so we do it the hard way...


----------



## NorthernMama

I don't know what it's called, but it's root driven -- like dandelion. Unless you kill the root you'll never get rid of it. Dig it up as best you can given the quantity and time you have, then put lots of salt there. That has helped me to get rid of burrs and wild rubarb. If there is a lot, it may one day mean tilling up, drying and reseeding. Not a cheap prospect, but one that I am looking at for my pastures...


----------



## MyBoyPuck

I don't know how many of there are to pull, but that tool called the weed hound would get that out very easily and it's fun to use too. Hit them after a rain storm when the ground is soft and they'll come right out.


----------



## apachiedragon

Funny you should say that Puck, I was just using my Garden Claw on some dandelions today, lol. I'm sure it would make easy work of them.

Garden Weasel Garden Claw


----------



## kim_angel

Found out what it is...

Its called Bitter Dock (Rumex obtusifolius).

Rumex obtusifolius - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

"Broadleaf dock is considered a weed and is slightly poisonous. It is designated an "injurious weed". Livestock have been known to get sick after feeding on it. *But eradicating the plants is difficult.* The perennial plant can have a *deep taproot reaching 5 feet down*. Also, the milk of the plant has been known to cause mild dermatitis.

Seeds have toothed wing structures, allowing them to be dispersed by wind or water, and also allow them to attach to animals or machinery to be spread great distances. They can lie dormant for years before germination, making vigilant pulling or tilling essential.

First year plants can seed, making early detection important for eradication.

The main weaknesses of Broadleaf are its poor competition, crowding causes flowering to be delayed for up to three years, and its susceptibility to disturbance. Frequent tilling will disrupt roots and kill seedlings and even older plants. The plant also thrives in moist environments and improved drainage can also help control its growth."


http://missouriplants.com/Greenalt/R...lius_plant.jpg


----------



## EQ1

that is pigweed. Do not know scientific name off top of head. It is poisonous although they will not eat it. It is perenial and spreads prolifically by seed. Mowing won't stop it as it will go to seed when only and inch or two high. 

I have had luck spraying it with weed-b-gone. Most suscessful if spray it in spring. It will need repeated sprayings but you can get ahead of it. New leaves will come up so you may need to spray it a few times. Good luck!


----------



## glitterhorse

I have those in my pasture too! it's very annoying. Idk what we spray it with though, my parents usually do it


----------

